# موضوع الأسبوع رقم (8): تقييم الموردين..Suppliers Assessment



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم أخوتي وأخواتي الكرام

 

.
. 

ما هي الأسس التي تعتمد عليها لاختيار الموردين؟

كيف تعمل على تأهيل الموردين؟

كيفية بناء التناغم بين المنظمة والموردين ؟

ماهي السياسات الخاصة لاختيار الموردين؟

ماهي مميزات الشراء من مورد واحد أو أكثر من مورد؟

كيف نقيّم الموردين ونفاضل بينهم؟

 .
. 

اسئلة كثيرة سنجيب عليها ان شاء الله بمساعدتكم ومشاركاتكم القيمة في :

 موضوع الأسبوع رقم (8):  تقييم الموردين..Suppliers Assessment

​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

الإطار العام لتقييم الموردين ..... Suppliers Assessment​ 

1- البحث عن مصادر الشراء (الموردين) ....Suppliers Survey​ 
أ. تحديد احتياجات المشروع من المواد الخام والمعدات​ 
Company Requirements Listing: Material, Equipment, Services​ 
ب. البدائل المختلفة لإشباع هذه الاحتياجات​ 
Company Requirements Listing: Material, Equipment, Services​ 
ج. البحث عن موردين المنتجات والخدمات​ 
Products, Services and Suppliers Survey​ 
د. مصادر المعلومات عن الموردين وعن المنتجات والخدمات​ 
Products, Services and Suppliers Database​ 
ه. انشاء قاعدة بيانات موردين على مستوى عالمى​ 
Developing World-class Supply Base​ 
______________​ 

2- معايير اختيار نظام تقييم الموردين الرئيسيين ...Criteria for an Evaluation System for key Suppliers​ 

أ. معيار تطابق نظام قياس وتقييم أداء الموردين مع الإطار العام للإدارة الاستراتيجية للمشتريات​ 
How a supplier evaluation and measurement system fits into the strategic supply management framework​ 
ب. معيار ارتباط نظام التقييم مع أسلوب اختيار وتأهيل الموردين فى الشركة​ 
Review the supplier selection and qualification process and understand its link to establishing a performance management program for the firm​ 
ج. معيار قدرة نظام التقييم على فرز وتحديد الموردين المرشحين لبرنامج تطوير أداء الموردين​ 
Guidelines for developing a supplier improvement program for a firm​ 
د. الاطار العام لبرنامج لتطوير الموردين ودور نظام تقييم الموردين داخل هذا الاطار​ 
Requirements of TQM for supplier assessment​ 
_____________​ 
3- الاشتراطات المبدئية لقياس أداء الموردين وتأهيلهم ...Preconditions for Measuring Supplier Performance- 
Supplier Selection and Qualification Criteria​ 


أ. تكوين فريق متعدد التخصصات لقياس أداء الموردين المحتملين​ 
How to Build an Effective Cross-Functional Supply Management Team to Assess Performance of Potential Key Suppliers to the Firm​ 
ب. كيف تفرق بين الأهميات المختلفة (المرغوب فيه واللازم تحقيقه) عند تقييم الموردين المحتملين الرئيسيين​ 
How to Assess and Segregate the Musts and Wants from the Evaluation Criteria Developed for Key Potential Suppliers​ 
ج. كيف تقيم الاساليب المختلفة لتأهيل وتطوير الموردين​ 
How to Evaluate Various Methods to Qualify and Improve Suppliers​ 
د. تحديد الخصائص والقدرات التى تؤخذ فى عملية الاختيار والتقييم​ 
Determine the Attributes and Capabilities Which may apply to the Selection​ 
____________​ 
4- آليات متابعة أداء الموردين ونظام التغذية العكسية للمعلومات... Supplier Performance Tracking and Feedback Mechanisms​ 

أ. مكونات نظام تقييم أداء الموردين ومدى قدرتهم على تحقيق معايير المنظمة​ 
Components of a supplier rating system to measure performance or the ability to meet the firm's evaluation criteria​ 
ب. معوقات قياس و إدارة أداء الموردين وكيفية التعامل معها​ 
Obstacles arise in measuring and managing supplier performance and how to deal with them​ 
ج. تحديد مدى تنفيذ متطلبات الشركة وكيفية توصيل معلومات الأداء للمورد​ 
Determine whether or not a firm's requirements are being met, and how performance information is fed back to suppliers​ 
د. قياس الأداء الاستراتيجى وكيفية استخدامه فى تتبع وقياس تطور الأداء واستخدامها فى عملية التحسين المستمر للمنظمة​ 
The balanced scorecard and how to use this concept to index and track performance results and continuous improvement over time for a firm​ 
ه. الاساليب الصحيحة لابلاغ المورد بأداءه​ 
The right and wrong ways to provide feedback to suppliers​ 
و. كيف تغير من اتجاهات وسلوك وأداء مورد باستخدام قياسات كمية للأداء وبدائل متنوعة للتحفيز​ 
How to change supplier attitude, behavior and performance using supplier performance metrics and incentive options​ 
_______________​ 
5- تأهيل الموردين ... Suppliers Pre-qualification​ 

أ. تكوين فريق متعدد التخصصات لقياس أداء الموردين المحتملين​ 
How to Build an Effective Cross-Functional Supply Management Team to Assess Performance of Potential Key Suppliers to the Firm​ 
ب. كيف تفرق بين الأهميات المختلفة (المرغوب فيه واللازم تحقيقه) عند تقييم الموردين المحتملين الرئيسيين​ 
How to Assess and Segregate the Musts and Wants from the Evaluation Criteria Developed for Key Potential Suppliers​ 
ج. كيف تقيم الاساليب المختلفة لتأهيل وتطوير الموردين​ 
How to Evaluate Various Methods to Qualify and Improve Suppliers​ 
د. تحديد الخصائص والقدرات التى تؤخذ فى عملية الاختيار والتقييم​ 
Determine the Attributes and Capabilities Which may apply to the Selection​ 
_______________​ 
6- بناء التناغم بين المنظمة والموردين من خلال أساليب الشراكة الاستراتيجية... Building Synergy through Strategic Alliances and Partnerships​ 

أ. مقومات نجاح تحالف أو شراكة​ 
Elements of Successful Alliances​ 
ب. مراحل انشاء علاقة شراكة أو تحالف​ 
Developing supplier partnerships process​ 
ج. كيفية تقييم إستراتيجيات التحالف أو الشراكة مع الموردين​ 
How to Evaluate Various Methods to Qualify and Improve Suppliers​ 
د. الطريق لاكتشاف مرشحين جدد لعلاقات شراكة​ 
Road to discovering partnership candidates​ 
______________​ 

7- أحسن الممارسات فى برامج تقييم الأداء وتطوير الموردين ... Supplier Rating & Development Best Practice ​ 
أ. تقييم أداء الموردين لشركة هانى ويل​ 
Honeywell's Supplier Performance Rating System SPRS​ 
ب. برنامج شركة أنتل للتطوير المستمر لجودة الموردين​ 
Intel's Supplier Continuous Quality Improvement (SCQI) program​ 
ج. اجراءات تقييم الموردين لشركة موتورولا​ 
Motorola's Supplier Rating Procedure​ 
د. الطريق إلى تميز أداء الموردين: معايير تقييم أداء الموردين لشركة فيدرال موجول​ 
Road to Supplier Performance Excellence, Supplier Rating Criteria by Federal-Mogul Corporation​ 
المصدر:​ 
http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/...nt2_arabic.asp​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السياسات الخاصة لاختيار مصدر الشراء (المورد)

1. سياسة الشراء من مصدر واحد


أ. دواعى الشراء من مصدر واحد


احتكار السلع

تفوق أو وجود فرق شاسع بين المورد وبقية الموردين

صغر حجم الكمية المطلوب شراؤها

ب. مميزات الشراء من مصدر واحد


الاستفادة من خصم الكمية

الاستفادة من التسهيلات الشرائية خاصة فى الطلبات العاجلة

قصر الوقت اللازم لتنفيذ عملية الشراء

ج. عيوب الشراء من مصدر واحد


احتمال التوقف عن التوريد فى حالة الظروف القهرية

الاحتكار (التحكم فى الاسعار، الشروط، مواعيد التسليم)

________

2. سياسة الشراء من أكثر من مصدر


أ. دواعى الشراء من أكثر من مصدر


تقليل المخاطر فى حالة تقصير المورد

ب. مميزات الشراء من أكثر من مصدر


عنصر أمان للشركة

المنافسة تؤدى الى الحصول على أفضل الشروط 

ارتفاع مستوى الخدمة والعمل على سرعة حل المشاكل

المرونة فى عملية الشراء

ج. متطلبات نجاح هذه السياسة


توافر الخبرات الكافية

رغبة واستعداد مسئولى المشتريات فى البحث عن مصادر شراء بديلة

ظروف السوق (بائع أو مشترى)

طبيعة المنافسة (كاملة أو احتكار القلة)

____________

3. سياسة الشراء من موردين محليين أو من الخارج

أ. دواعى الشراء من الخارج


عدم توفر مصادر شراء محلية يمكن الاعتماد عليها فى توفير هذه الاحتياجات بالكمية والجودة والمواعيد المناسبة

ب. مميزات الشراء من مصارد شارء محلية


تفهم طبيعة احتياجات الشركة والظروف المحيطة

انخفاض تكلفة الشراء نتيجة لانخفاض تكلفة النقل والشحن

قدرة المورد المحلى على سرعة تلبية الاحتياجات فى الوقت المحدد
______________

4. سياسة الشراء من المنتج مباشرة

أ. مميزات الشراء من المنتج مباشرة


انخفاض سعر الشراء

القدرة على تسليم الطلبات كبيرة الحجم

ب. مميزات الشراء من الموزع


القدرة على التسليم بسرعة فى حالة قدرة الموزع على التخزين السلعة بكميات كبيرة

القدرة على توريد كميات صغيرة بأسعار معقولة


المصدر:

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/Purchasing/Suppliers Assessment2_arabic.asp


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

تقييم مصادر الشراء (الموردين) والمفاضلة بينهم​ 
1. الاعتبارات الأساسية فى تقييم المورد​
الطاقة الانتاجية للمورد

​
قدرته المالية ودرجة استقراره المادى
​
درجة الجودة التى تتمتع بها منتجاته
​
أسعار المنتجات
​
مدى توافر خبرات التنمية لديه
​
التسهيلات الائتمانية التى يقدمها
​
الخدمات التى يقدمها لعملائه
​
الوقت الذى تستغرقه عملية التوريد
​
أنواع الخصم الذى يقدمه ونسبته وشروطه
​
قدرته على توريد الكمية المطلوبة
​
كفاءة معدات الرقابة على الجودة
​
اهتمامه بالرقابة على الجودة
_____________


2. السياسات الرئيسية للمفاضلة بين الموردين​ 
أ. سياسة التقويم المتزامن Simultaneous Evaluation​
الحاجة للشراء غير عاجلة

​
قيمة المشتريات مرتفعة
​
تصلح فى حالات الشراء الجديدة



ب. سياسة التقويم المتتالى Sequential Evaluation​
الحاجة للشراء عاجلة

​
قيمة المشتريات منخفضة 
​
تستخدم فى المشتريات الروتينية 
​
يتم الرجوع الى قائمة الموردين المسجلين والمعتمدين بالشركة
​المصدر:


http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/...nt2_arabic.asp​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

نظام تأهيل الموردين​ 

1. الجهاز الادارى​
الكيان القانونى

​
مجلس الادارة
​
الهيكل التنظيمى 
​
عدد الموظفين
​
مقر أو مقار الشركة 
​
أفرع الشركة - الشركات الشقيقة - الشركة الأم 
​
الصفة الرسمية للمورد(موزع معتمد-الوكيل العام..)
__________


2. التقييم الفنى​
الجهاز الفنى

​
الورش وخدمة ما بعد البيع 
​
الدعم الفنى من الشركة الأجنبية
​
الخبرات السابقة من نفس النوع (نوعها - حجم الأعمال)
​
وضع العقود تحت التنفيذ
_____________

3. التقييم المالى​
الموقف المالى الحالى

​
البنوك التى يتعامل معها
​
حجم الأعمال الحالى
​
آخر ميزانية عمومية معتمدة للشركة
​
المحاسب / المراجع القانونى
​المصدر:


http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/...nt2_arabic.asp​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
شكر خاص للأخ دعيج على تشجيعه السريع  ​ 
__________________​ 



تقييم أداء الموردين


1. طريقة ترتيب الموردين (طريقة الرتب)​ 
أ. الخطوات​
تحديد قائمة معايير التقييم (الجودة، السعر، المواعيد..)

​
يقوم كل مسئول مشتريات باعطاء درجة (سالب، موجب، محايد) لكل عنصر لكل مورد
​
تقوم الادارات المستفيدة بعمل نفس التقييم
​
بعد مناقشة هذه التقييمات يقوم مدير المشتريات بترتيب الموردين طبقا لأفضليتهم
​
الرتبة النهائية لكل مورد تحدد حجم التعامل مع المورد ومداه



ب. المميزات​
سهلة ويمكن استيعابها بسهولة وسرعة

​
موضوعية حيث لاتسمح باتخاذ أى اجراءات ضد المورد طالما لم تتوافر البيانات الكافية
​
تشجع على الاحتفاظ بسجلات منتظمة عن الموردين
​
اقتصادية حيث تعتمد على بيانات محدودة



ج. العيوب​
أقل طرق المفاضلة بين الموردين دقة حيث تعتمد على الحكم الشخصى

​
الروتينية حيث تتم بطريقة غير جدية لأنها تتم بصفة متكررة
_______________


2. طريقة النقط المرجحة​ 
أ. الخطوات​
يتم تحديد عوامل أو معايير تقييم الموردين (عوامل أو معايير قالبة للقياس)

​
يعطى كل معيار وزن نسبى 
​
تحسب قيمة كل معيار وتضرب فى وزنه النسبى 
​
تجمع النواتج النهائية لكل مورد لعمل التقويم النهائى
​

ب. المميزات​
أكثر دقة فهى تعتمد على أساس كمى

​
يمكن استخدام أى عدد من العوامل 
​
يمكن تغيير الوزن النسبى للعوامل طبقا لطبيعة نشاط المنظمة 
​
تقلل بقدر الامكان من الاعتماد على الحكم الشخصى
​

ج. العيوب​
أكثر تعقيدا من الطريقة السابقة

​
قد يساء استخدامها فى حالة عدم الموضوعية فى الوزن النسبى للعناصر






 


 


 
تتم التقديرات على الوجه التالى​ 

80 % فأكثر تقدير امتياز ​ 
70-80% جيد جدا ​ 
60-70% جيد ​ 
50 -60% مقبول ​____________

3. طريقة نسبة التكاليف

عناصر التكاليف لكل موردالبنوك التى يتعامل معها 

أ. الجودة

ب. الالتزام بالمواعيد

ج. الخدمة (النقل)

د. السعر

_______________________

تقييم المزدوج (الخبرة السابقة والعرض المقدم)


أولا: التقييم بناء على الخبرة السابقة












ثانيا: التقييم بناء على العرض المقدم

















المصدر:​

http://www.mdcegypt.com/Site-Arabic/...nt2_arabic.asp​


----------



## samehnour (25 يناير 2007)

هذا موضوع هام
المشكلة الأساسية في عالمنا العربي هو عدم اهتمام كثير من الشركات بتقييم الموردين أصلا
أحب أن ألفت الانتباه إلى أن بناء علاقة طويلة الأمد مع عدد محدود من الموردين هو السياسة المفضلة عالميا الآن. هذه السياسة بدأت في اليابان ومن مميزاتها إمكانية مطالبة المورد بتطوير نفسه وذلك للوصول إلى الجودة التي نحتاجها وكذلك إمكانية الحصول على أسعر جيدة وإمكانية تعاون المورد معنا في تطوير منتجات جديدة
شكرا


----------



## اشرف محمد ابراهيم (25 يناير 2007)

موضوع شيق و فكرة ممتازة يمكن لكافة الشركات صغيرة او كبيرة الاستفادة من هذه الدراسة القيمة والتى تتطلب قاعدة بيانات تكون واقعية ومتاحة يتم تنقيحها بصورة دورية سواء لكافة موردى المنتجات او الخدمات 
و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المشرف والذى اتمنى ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## عقيل يوسف (25 يناير 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا على هذا الجهد وياريت كل ذوي العلاقة الاطلاع على هذه الدراسة للارتقاء في اختيار الموردين


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (26 يناير 2007)

*That is a great .... thanks sister.*

Salaam:
sorry i dont have arabic system..but i would like to share u.
this is important topic and actually lot of standards established for this purpose e.g ISO/TS (ISO/TS 16949 is an ISO Technical Specification which aligns existing automotive 
quality system requirements within the global automotive industry.
)currently we are working on project for Toyota . in this project we assesse the suppliers (vendors) according to some criteria and standards . i hope that next time i can give some details . thanks


----------



## drdabm (26 يناير 2007)

Salamo 3alykom wa rahmato ALLAH wa barakatouhou
1) L'achat des articles en petite quantité : la société ou la direction de projet s'approvisionne auprès d'un fournisseur qui garantie : la qualité, le délais de livraison et les remises proportionnelles aux quantités commandées, la majorité des société et direction de projet maintiennent une bonne relation de coopération avec ce type de fournisseurs
2) L'achat des articles de grande quantité et à grande valeur : Les sociétés et directions de projet identifient avec précision leurs besoins en matières premières et articles à valeur ajoutée et lance un appel d'offre internationnal, ensuite l'ouverture des plis fermés (c'est la réponse d'un fournisseur à un appel d'offre), après les services d'approvisionnement affecte à chaque réponse des notes d'appréciation (Qualité, délais, remise en%),merci


----------



## رياض الأمير (26 يناير 2007)

تحية طيبة
مجهود رائع ويستحق الأهتمام لخلق معايير علمية ومدروسة
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم للمزيد
م/ رياض الأمير


----------



## منجة (26 يناير 2007)

الأمر المهم في موضوع الموردين هو ضمان عدم وجود علاقة خاصة مع المورد وبخلاف ذلك تكون كل النظريات والدراسات بدون فعالية


----------



## eng_eslam (27 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشيد بالمجهود الرائع التى تقوم بة المشرفة صناعة المعمار
ردا على الموضوع المطروح معى بعض المحاضرات عن سلسلة الموردين ارجو من الجميع التقييم 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1877979/4082521f/sharing.html


----------



## يوسف الهمالي (27 يناير 2007)

ليس هنك مايضاف على ماسلف ذكرة من الأخوة السابقين واتمنى ان يطرح هذا الموضوع محل نقاش بين ذوي الأختصاص لنري مامدي تطبيق هذة الأسس في الواقع وماهي المشاكل التي تواجهنا وكيفية علاجها ولكن النقاش يحتاج من الباحث ان يديرة ويضع محاوره ليأخد الموضوع الجدية.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 يناير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا بانتظار باقي الأخوة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

samehnour سررت بمرورك و تعليقك قيم وان شاء الله نر موضوعا ذو صلة بمدونتك 

اشرف محمد ابراهيم صدقت أخي واشكرك على ذوقك بارك الله بك 

عقيل يوسف ان شاء الله أخي  بارك الله بك

مهندس/عثمان الف شكر لك وبانتظارك لتزودنا بالمزيد :30: 

drdabm اشكرك جدا على مشاركتك القيمة وتفصيل الأمر 

رياض الأمير الله يسمع منك أخي مشكور:31: 

منجة صدقت اخي العمل عمل  

eng_eslam كالعادة أخي بارك الله بك_سنختار بعض مما ورد في المادة القيمة لتأخذ حقها أكثر:30: 

يوسف الهمالي الله يرضى عليك هذا ما أنتظره : مشاركة الجميع بالواقع العملي ومدى التطبيق والمشاكل وربما كانت هناك أسس أخرى :31: 

جزاكم الله كل الجزاء أخوتي جميعا من ساهم في معلومة قيمة ومن ساهم بالشكر والتشجيع حيث تم نقل مشاركات الشكر الى الموضوع المخصص 
:
حوارات حول موضوع الأسبوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33934

للتنظيم وحتى يبق الموضوع متواصل ومن يبحث عن معلومة يجدها بأسرع وقت


بانتظار المزيد من الأخوة----------- لا تبخلوا علينا​


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 يناير 2007)

كل التقدير للاخت المتالقه مشرفتنا صناعه المعمار على ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمه دات علاقه مباشرة بمواضيع العصر......... أتمنى لها كل التوفيق و النجلح 
و مزيدا من العطاء المتواصل
..............................................................

أما فيما يخص هدا الموضوع فان ما جاء به زميلنا Samehnour يعتبر في صلب الموضوع فان من اوال الشركات التى بنت استراتيجات حديثه لبناء علاقه قويه مع الموردين هي الشركات اليابانيه
وتقوم الفلسفه في دلك على تحديد العلاقه وتقويتها بشكل كبير مع المورد على ان يتم الاختيار وفق اسس تقييم علميه فعاله و بحيت يكون عدد الموردين بشكل صغير ومعروف بسمعته العاليه في مجال عمله...............


----------



## علاء عباس1973 (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر وتقدير لهذه المعلومات القيمة وبالنسبة لطبيعة عملي سوف استفيد منها الكثير وخصوصا لان في الاونة الاخيرة صدر قرار بمنع الاحتكار للشركات بمعنى انه لا يوجد هناك وكيل حصري لكل من الخدمات او السلع في الخليج. فسوف تكون المنافسة على اشدها بين الشركات في تطوير سلعها واعمالها. بنفس الوقت الى المنافسة على الاسعار الاقل لجذب الزبائنز
مجرد راي متواضع مني للمشاركة.


----------



## وليد يوسف (29 يناير 2007)

الأخت صناعة المعمار الفاضلة ، شكرا على الدعوة وموضوع مهم ، إذا سمحتي لي أن أضيف أن إعتبار الموردين يمكن أن يتضمن النظر إلى:

1- طبيعة المواد الموردة ومطابقتها للبيئة والإستخدام حسب القواعد المتبعة في بلد المهندس

2- إعتبارات نظافة الهواء الداخلي حيث أن المواد المستخدمة قد تكون من أصل بترولي أو مواد غير صحية للإنسان

3- أعتبارات الفضلات الناتجة وهل هي قابلة للتدوير

وبناء عليه فقد أضفت المقالات التالية ويمكن ترجمتها لاحقا لمن يرغب:

Material Use
Indoor Air Quality
Materiaal Minimise

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/index.htm

كما يوجد على نفس الصفحة العديد من المقالات عن قواعد إختيار الأرضيات ، حفظ الطاقة بالفنادق والمستشفيات ، كيفية إدارة مصاريف الطاقة بالمؤسسات ، تكنولوجيات فصل المواد ، وكيفية صناعة الطوب وكيماويات الخرسانة وتدوير المخلفات وغيرهم من المواضيع المفيدة للمهندسين .....


----------



## electrichuman (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموردين اهم ما يطمح اليه الاغلب منهم كمية الربح الناتج من المنتج المورد الى الدولة
اما خدمة العميل فهو اخر همومهم ونجد الاغلب منهم لا يهتم لشكوى العميل فقط عندما يرسلها إلى الشركة الام او الفرع في المنطقة.

الموضوع جد رائع والاروع عمل موقع لتقييم المنتجات من قبل المستهلكين يكون الهدف منه توعية المستهلكين المحتملين بأجود المنتجات وخدمة ما بعد البيع ومن جانب الشكرات المحترمة تعطيهم نوع من المعلومة عن شكوى العملاء.


----------



## مهندس مظفر صادق (30 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المهم والحساس جدا خصوصا ( وبصورة عامة ) لأن الموردين 
عندنا عددهم محصور ومقتصر على جماعة محددة ( أصحاب النفوذ والسلطة ) مما يجعل المستهلك
ضحية للآطماع والمنافع الشخصية دون الآلتفات الى مصلحة هذا المستهلك أو رغباته .


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (31 يناير 2007)

الأخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار
ما قدمتية من طرق لتقييم الموردين هى طرق فنية رائعة ولكن تعد إطار عام للتقييم وأرى أنما فى حاجة ماسة للآتى:
تحديد الاوزان النسبية للمعايير الرئيسية والفرعية على أساس علمى ومما يؤثر فيها:
1 - طبيعة الشئ المورد فمثلاً كلما كان المطلوب توريده ذو تقنية عالية فإن المعايير الفنيةمن خبرة سابقة أو جودة لها وزن أكبر مقارنة بالسعر
2 - دقة التوصيف و تحديد المواصفات الفنية ومدى دقة الاختبار والقياس تزيد من تفعيل المعايير الفنية فى المفاضلة و العكس صحيح
3 - طبيعة الشئ المورد له
بحيث يتلاءم معه من الناحية الفنية أو العمر الافتراضى فلا يزيد عنه و لا ينقص


----------



## المهندس أنس (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم إخوتي ... ولكن يظل العامل الرئيسي في تقييم الموردين هو الأسلوب المطبق داخل المنشأة فيما يخص ثقافة الجودة ...:33: :33: :33:


----------



## وليد يوسف (31 يناير 2007)

نشكر الإخوة الكرام على المشاركة الفعالة ، أود أن أوضح بعض الشروط والنواحي التجارية لإعتماد الموردين ...

يتقدم المورد بعروضه للمواد التي يتعامل معها بشكل كشف عام .... ومن خلال هذا الكشف يقدم المورد معطيات معينة كسوابق الخبرة ومدة تواجدة في السوق ، وضعه المالي ومراجع لبنوك و لعملاء سابقين ورد لهم بضائع في الماضي لنتمكن من الإتصال بهم ومعرفة رضاهم عنه ، كما يقدم الأوراق اللازم لإثبات الهيئة الإعتبراية للمؤسسة وعضويتها في غرف التجارة والصناعة المحلية وإذا كان المورد أجنبي يقدم هذه الأوراق مصدقة من سفارتنا في بلد المورد ... 

عند الحاجة لمادة أم مجموعة مواد لمشروع ما يقدم المورد عروضه متضمنة ما يلي (أكتبها بالإنجليزية مع الإعتذار):

1- Material Descripton and General Speifications
2- To Attach Specific Technical Description
3- Test Certificate from recognised labs
4- Price per unit and total prices
5- Terms (Form) of payment
6- Delivery time
7- Inspection delivery by recognised inspection company
8- Delivery ports and Shipping details
9- Datasheets and catalogs to accompany offer

هذه البنود وما قد يلزم عند الطلب مثل ضمانت التوريد البنكية والتركيب والضمانة والإستبدال ومطابقة المواد لموصفات البيئة ببلد المستورد وإذا كانت هناك مصاريف إشراف وإقامة (بحالة المورد الأجنبي) يتم تدوينها بشروط عقد التوريد ..

بعد قرائة العروض المختلفة من الموردين وعمل جدول مفاضلة بينهم يتم التقييم لأفضل الموردين والإتفاق معه ....

وفقكم الله ...


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (1 فبراير 2007)

لكن احب ان أنوه عن مشكلة بسيطة بالنسبة للموردين 
وهو انه يوجد الكثير من الموردين في كثير من المواد الخام والسلع المطلوبة بالسوق في حالة احتكار لهذه المواد وهم الذين يتحكمون في السوق من ناحية الاسعار ونوع المواد الخام اذا كانت مطابقة او غير مطابقو

وهنا سؤال: هل اتفاقية الكويز لها تطبيع خاص على السوق المحلى والاوروبي من ناحية الموردين خاصة؟

ما وجة التطبيع والاستفادة من هذه الاتفاقية؟

ما هو نوع التعامل مع الموردين المحتكرين لأي مادة مطلوبة للاعمل بها في السوق المصري خاصة؟

:5: 


مطلوب المشاركة في هذا الموضوع عاجل


----------



## م.جمال البطراوي (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اقدم لكم جزيل الشكر على اهتماماتكم المتعددة وخصوصا هذا المجال الهام جدا المتعلق بالموردين والاهتمام بهم وطرق التعامل معهم وان شاء الله سنظل على تواصل لما فيه فائدة الجميع 
م. جمال البطراوي


----------



## hasho2200 (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع شيق وارجو ان يضع محل اهتمام من الجهات المتخصصة


----------



## صبحي دراق السباعي (3 فبراير 2007)

هذا الأسلوب هو قانون عندنا في شركاتنا في سوريا نتقيد به من أجل اختيار المورد الذي يعطي المادة المحققة للشروط الفنية المحددة في دفتر الشروط الفنية مع أقل سعر ، وشكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## x-manh (3 فبراير 2007)

:12: :12: :12: :12: 
الشكر التام على هذه المعلزمات الشيقة والمفيدة وادعوا من الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أسامةأحمد (3 فبراير 2007)

جازاك الله كل الخير


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*Key Definitions*

من وجهة نظر ادارة المشاريع
Back Charge: Cost of corrective action by purchaser and chargeable to the supplier under terms of the contract. 
Bid Protest: allows an unsuccessful supplier an opportunity to protest the award of a government contract to another supplier. 
Bill of Lading: A receipt issued by a carrier for merchandise to be delivered to a party at some destination. 
Constructive change: occurs when the PM's conduct enables performance differing from that prescribed by the contract. The PM's conduct in effecting constructive change may either be affirmative or a failure to act. Not part of change control of contract: For instance, if final product performs better than standard specified in contract, or if the PM increases the quality over and beyond what's stated in the contract. 
Contract: a legal document of purchase or sale which is binding on both parties. When entering into a contract, the people involved must have legal capacity to do so. (The definition of legal capacity varies from state to state). Consideration must be provided to both parties (in other words, there must be sufficient cause to contract). There must be mutual assent. 
Invitation for Bid (IFB): Request for Proposal and recognizes that it may have a more specific meaning in certain application areas. (Appropriate for high dollar, standard items.) 
Lowball: In order to get an award, a contractor may submit at bid that's unrealistically low. 
Pink Team Review: A seller responds to an RFP by developing a proposal. For sanity purposes, the proposal is passed through the pink team once the outline is completed. The pink team looks at the outline through the perspective of the buyer. The purpose of the team is to catch problems with the proposal in the early stages. 
Price Forecast: based on information gathered and analyzed about demand and supply. This forecast provides a prediction of short and long term prices and the underlying reasons for those trends. 
Red Team Review: Once the proposal is in draft form, it passes through a red team which again looks at the proposal through the buyer's perspective. 
Reformation: A judicial remedy by which a court interprets the contract so as to express the real intention of the parties (this is different from changes to the contract) 
Request for Proposal (RFP): A type of bid document used to solicit proposals from prospective sellers of products or services. In some application areas, it may have a more specific meaning. (Appropriate for high dollar, non-standard items). 
Request for Quotation (RFQ): PMBOK does not distinguish between RFQ and RFP. However, RFQ (appropriate for low dollar items such as supplies and materials). 
Statement of Work (SOW): Describes the portion of the product to be contracted. In general, this is different from the product description (which tends to be broader). Under the circumstance where the seller is producing the entire product, the distinction between SOW and the product description becomes moot. Government terms: SOW is reserved for a procurement item that is a clearly specified product or service, and Statement of Requirements (SOR) is used for procuring an item that is presented as a problem to be solved.​


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

1.	Request for quotation (RFQ) from different suppliers 
•	Items are of relatively low dollar value such as supplies and materials 
•	A survey of potential suppliers is completed. 
•	The quotation request informing suppliers of the goods or services needed is sent to a scaled-down number of possible suppliers.

2.	Request for proposal (RFP): 
•	Items or services are usually high dollar and non-standard. 
•	Examples: construction project, a research and development project; a made-to-order, highly complex piece of machinery. 
•	Blueprints, drawings, specifications, and other appropriate data should be included with proposal.

3.	Invitation for bid (IFB): •	Appropriate for high dollar, standard items. 
•	A perquisite to this process is a clear and accurate description of the supplies, equipment, and services required. 
•	Includes specifications, drawings, industry standards, performance requirements, etc. 
•	Must ensure fair competition among all bidders. 
•	Provisions should be stated in such a manner to avoid misinterpretation. 
•	Formal bids are submitted to the contracting department in sealed envelopes. All bids are opened at a specific time. 
•	In most cases, the contract award goes to the lowest responsible bidder. If not awarded to the lowest bidder, must document reasons, carefully. 
•	Type of contract is open to fraud, collusion, and other dishonest conduct. Hence, PM and contracting personnel must practice defined ethical business procedures. 
Contract Types​Two principal types of contracts: cost and fixed

Unit Price: 	Simple purchase order 
	Fixed price per unit of goods or service 

Cost-Plus-Award-Fee (CPAF): (from the Frame Book)
•	An award pool is created. The level of award is determined by an award committee. 
•	Buyers have more flexibility than CPIF. Subjective judgments can be used to determine rewards (such as a contractor's attitude). 
•	Type of contract is gaining with popularity. 
•	Downside: administrative cost is high due to award committee. 
The following contracts are ordered in increasing risk to the seller and decreasing risk to the buyer:

Cost-Plus-Percentage of Cost (CPPC):•	Seller is reimbursed for allowable costs of performing the contract and receives as profit an agreed upon percentage of the costs. 
•	No limit on the seller's profit. If the seller's cost increases, so does the profit. 
•	Most undesirable type of contract from buyer's standpoint. 
•	Prohibited for federal government use. Used in private industry, particularly construction projects. 
•	Susceptible to abuse. No motivation for seller to decrease costs. 
	The buyer bears 100% of the risk. 
•	The buyer project manager must pay particular attention to the control of the labor and material costs so that the seller does not purposely increase these costs. 
•	Bottom line: no limit on seller's profit!

Cost-Plus-Fixed Fee (CPFF):•	Seller is reimbursed for allowable costs of performing the contract and receives as profit a fixed fee payment based on the percentage of the estimated costs. 
•	The fixed fee does not vary with actual costs unless the scope of work changes. 
•	Susceptible to abuse in that there is a ceiling on profit, but no motivation to decrease costs. 
•	Primarily used in research projects where the effort required to achieve success is uncertain until well after the contract is signed. 
•	Bottom line: limit on profit but no incentive to control costs.

Cost-Plus-Incentive Fee (CPIF):•	Seller is paid for allowable performance costs along with a predetermined fee and an incentive bonus. 
•	If the final costs are less than the expected costs, both the buyer and seller benefit by the cost savings based on a pre-negotiated sharing formula. 
•	The sharing formula reflects the degree of uncertainty faced by each party. 
•	Primarily used when contracts involve a long performance period with a substantial amount of hardware development and test requirements. 
	Risk is shared by both buyer and seller. 
•	Bottom line: provides incentive to seller to reduce costs by increasing profit potential.

Fixed Price-Plus-Incentive Fee (FPI):•	Most complex type of contract. 
•	Consists of target cost, target profit, target price, ceiling price, and share ratio. 
•	For every dollar the seller can reduce costs below the target cost, the savings will be shared by the seller and buyer based on the share ratio. 
•	The share ratio is a negotiated formula which reflects the degree of uncertainty faced by each party. 
•	If the costs exceed the ceiling price, the seller receives no profit. Regardless of the actual costs, the buyer pays no more than the ceiling price. 
	Risk is shared by both buyer and seller, but risk is usually higher for seller. 
•	Usually used when contracts are for a substantial sum and involve a long production time. 
•	Bottom line: provides incentive to decrease costs which in turn increases profits. If costs exceed a ceiling, then contractor is penalized.

Firm-Fixed Price (FFP):•	Seller agrees to perform a service or furnish supplies at the established contract price. 
•	Will also be called lump sum. 
	Seller bears the greatest degree of risk. 
•	Seller is motivated to decrease costs by producing efficiently. 
•	Best specifications are available and costs are relatively certain. 
•	Common type of contract. (Used by IBM) 

Examples of Contract TypesCPPC: Cost-Plus-Percentage of Cost
	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Percentage: 10% ($100K)
	Estimated total price: $1,100K (Estimated cost + 10%*Estimated cost)
	If cost increases to $1,100K the total price would be $1,100K plus 10% of the actual costs = $1,210K.

CPFF: Cost-Plus-Fixed Fee	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Percentage: 10% ($100K)
	Estimated total price: $1,100K (Estimated cost + 10%*Estimated cost)
	If cost increases to $1,100K the total price would be $1,100K plus 10% of the original estimated costs = $1,200K.

CPIF: Cost-Plus-Incentive Fee	Estimated cost: $1,000K
	Predetermined fee: $100K
	Sharing formula: 85/15 (buyer absorbs 85% of the uncertainty and the seller absorbs 15% of the risk)
	Actual cost: $800K
	Savings: $200K
	Seller gets: $800K + $100K + $30K = $930K (Actual cost + Fee + 15%*Savings)
	Buyer saves: $170K

FPI: Fixed Price-Plus-Incentive Fee	Target cost: $1,000K
	Target profit: $100K (Seller's fee)
	Target price: $1,100K
	Ceiling price: $1,200K (The maximum payout to the seller)
	Share ratio: 70/30

Example A:	Actual cost: $800K
	Savings: $200K (Target cost - Actual cost)
	Seller gets: $800K + $100K + 60K = $960K (Actual cost + fee + 30%*savings)
	Buyer saves: $140K
Example B:	Actual cost: $1,300K
	Seller gets: $1,200K (no profit and a $100K loss on costs)
	Buyer loses: $100K (the payout is $100K over Target price = Ceiling Price)

FFP: (Lump Sum) Firm-Fixed Price	Price: $1,000K
Example A:	Actual cost: $700K
	Seller makes a profit of $300K (Price - Actual Cost)
Example B:	Final cost $1,100K
	Seller loses $100K on contract​


----------



## nagopc (4 فبراير 2007)

*Negotiation*

Stages of Negotiation:
1.	Protocol: Introductions are made, and the negotiators get to know each other. The atmosphere for the rest of the negotiations is determined in this stage. 
2.	Probing: The negotiators begin the search process. Each party identifies issues of concern. Strengths and weaknesses are identified and possible areas of interest. 
3.	Scratch Bargaining: This is the essence of the meeting. Actual bargaining occurs and concessions are made. Points of concession are identified. 
4.	Closure: The two positions are summed up and final concessions are reached. The agreements are summarized and documented. 
5.	Agreement: The main difficulty in this stage is ensuring both parties have an identical understanding of the agreements. This stage should establish the plans for recording the agreements in a written contract. 
Negotiation Tactics:The PM should be aware of the following negotiation tactics. 
•	Imposing a deadline for reaching an agreement 
•	A powerful tactic because it implies a possible loss to both parties 
•	Other party does not have to accept deadline, but often does 
•	Surprise -- One party springs information such as a price change on the other party 
•	Stalling 
•	One party may claim that an agreement cannot be finalized because he has limited authority and cannot commit the company's resources. 
•	A party may claim that the person with final authority is absent. The "missing man" technique may also be used when the party does not have the information asked for by the other party. 
•	Fair and reasonable •	Negotiator may claim the price for a computer is equitable because that is what another company is paying. 
•	Delays •	Useful when tempers are beginning to flare, a team member is going astray, to divert from a subject, etc. 
•	Examples of delays: arrival of refreshments, request for recess, etc. 
•	Reasoning together 
•	Confusing the other party: deliberately distorting issues and figures. (If this is done, someone should speak up before agreeing to anything) •	Withdrawal •	Sometimes done to divert attention from an area of weakness 
•	One party may make an attack upon an issue, then retreat. 
•	Make the other party appear unreasonable by pointing out all the concessions made by the party 
•	Arbitration - a third party may be brought in when agreement cannot be reached. 
•	Fait accompli - a party may claim that what is being asked for has already been accomplished and cannot be changed. ​
اتعشم الا اكون اطلت مع الشرح الوفي بالعربي يمكن ان نستعين بالانجليزي الان دون تعب للاستفادة من المصطلحات و التعريفات المستخدمة


----------



## sail (5 فبراير 2007)

البحث عن مصادر الشراء ( الموردين ): تحديد احتياجات والإدارات المختلفة بها من المتطلبات من الأنواع المختلفة من المشتريات سواء كانت سلع أو خدمات. 
البحث عن البدائل المختلفة والتي من خلال توافرها يمكن تلبيه مثل هذه الاحتياجات. 
جمع البيانات عن الموردين الذين من خلال التعامل معهم يمكن تحقيق مستويات الثقة والاعتمادية معهم. 
مصادر المعلومات المتاحة / الممكنة عن الأصناف والموردين لها. 


السياسات المرتبطة باختيار مصدر الشراء ( المورد ):
سياسة الشراء من مصدر ( مورد ) واحد: المزايا - العيوب - الاتجاهات ). 
سياسة الشراء من عدة مصادر ( موردين ): المزايا - العيوب - الضمانات ). 
سياسة الشراء من الموردين المحليين أو من الموردين في الخارج. 
سياسة الشراء من المنتج بشكل مباشر. 
المفاضلة فيما بين مزايا و عيوب كل من سياسات الشراء المختلفة. 

تقييم مصادر الشراء ( الموردين ) و أساليب المفاضلة و المقارنة فيما بينهم: 
الاعتبارات الأساسية الواجبة الاتباع عند تقييم المورد ( مصدر الشراء ). 
الاستراتيجيات الرئيسية للمفاضلة فيما بين الموردين. 
معايير اختيار المصدر ( المورد ) المناسب. 
حالات عملية. 

نظام تأهيل الموردين:
الخبرات السابقة ( النوع - الحجم ) و المتوقعة مستقبلا. 
وضع العقود موضع التنفيذ. 
التقييم الفني للموردين ( الجهاز الفني - خدمات ما بعد البيع أو التوريد - الدعم الفني - الخ ). 
التقييم المالي للموردين ( الموقف المالي الحالي - البنوك التي يتعامل معها - الخ ). 
الصفة الرسمية للمورد ( موزع معتمد - وكيل عام - الخ ). 
مدى توافر متطلبات الأيزو ومعايير الجودة. 

تقييم أداء الموردين: 
الأسس الموضوعية المختلفة المستخدمة في تقييم الموردين. 
الطرق الكمية في تقييم أداء الموردين (طريقة الترتيب - طريقة النقط المرجحة - الخ). 
تدريب عملي 

نظم الشراء وتقييم الموردين في ضوء نظم الجودة الشاملة :
نظام مطابقة الأصناف المشتراة مع المواصفات المطلوبة. 
نظام تأهيل الموردين. 
نظام الرقابة على جودة الأصناف و الأعمال. 
إجراءات الفحص و التفتيش و تسجيل التالف / الفاقد


----------



## عبدالقوى (5 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع يعتبر من الموضوعات الهامه التى تؤثر سلبا أو إيجابا فى حسن أداء المشروعات الهندسيه المختلفه ومجهود يستحق الشكر من المهندسه الكريمه


----------



## مطور مصرى (6 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز الفاضل
اهنئك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذى عرض بطريقة ممتازة واضم صوتى لصوت الاخوة بضرورة فتح باب النقاش حوله لاثراءه وزيادة مساحة الاستفادة من هذه الدراسة وكيفية الحصول على البرامج التى ذكرتها فى الدراسة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


----------



## tamerelmolla (6 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و بارك الله فيكم جميعا
انا اوافق الاخ / يوسف الهمالى الرأى لتكون النظرية محسوسة ويمكن تطبيقها فى الحياة العملية
والشكر كل الشكر للاخت/صناعة المعمار على هذا الجهد المحترم


----------



## ALIALSAADI (7 فبراير 2007)

_الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــــاته_
_يوجد هناك عدة عوامل على أساسها يتم تقييم المورد وهي بشكل مختصر ومن دون تعمق كالتالي:_
*· **مطابقة المورد للجدول الزمني المرفق لتسليم المادة*
*· **اجراءات السلامةالتى يتبعها المورد*
*· **التزام المورد بالمواصفات التى يتبع لها وذلك عن طريق ارفاق تقارير فنية توضح جميع الاختبارات الفنية التى تمت على القطعةوهل هي متوافقة مع النتائج الموصي عليها من قبل المصنع أم يوجد هنـــاك حيود**.*


----------



## THE APPLE (7 فبراير 2007)

تحية طيبة
مجهود رائع ويستحق الأهتمام لخلق معايير علمية ومدروسة
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم للمزيد


----------



## عرفان محمد مشعل (8 فبراير 2007)

مجهود ممتاز ويستحق الاهتمام لخلق معايير علمية ومدروسة
بارك الله فيكم للمزيد ووفق المشرفة على المجهود الرائع الذي تقوم به
عرفان مشعل


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 فبراير 2007)

*اختنا الفاضلة صناعة المعمار

جهد وفير
ومعلومات متكاملة 

وافادة لنا كبيرة

وان من اكبر المشكلات التي تواجهنا
هي
كيفية التقييم الفني الصحيح
ومعايير التقييم واوزان المعايير النسبية

وسوق العمل عموما
ييفتقر الى فهم ماهية التقييم ويحصره في العرض المالي للمتقدمين
سواء موردين للمواد او مقاولين للتنفيذ

وايضا اشكر جميع الاخوة
واخص بالذكر
الاخ الفاضل م. nagopc هشام سمير
على اضافته الثرية


حقيقة
اشكركم
واشكر صاحبة الموضوع و مجهوداتها
جعله الله في موازين اعمالك بكل خير

*​


----------



## م.فيصل قبلان (11 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد بأن الزملاء والزميلات المهندسين قد عرضوا الموضوع من كافة جوانبه الايجابية والسلبية وأود مشاركتهم الرأي بزيادة التالي :
كما نعلم نحن دول مستهلكة وليست منتجة , لذلك فمن الضروري جداً الأهتمام بموضوع التوريد ، ودخول بعض الدول العربية مرحلة التصنيع منذ عشر سنوات لايمكن له أن يجعل الدول العربية ذات سيادة اقتصادية كون أن صناعتها بالدرجة الأولى متعلقة بالغير من الدول الصناعية المعروفة وإن إنشاء المدن الصناعية في بعض الدول العربية هو من مبدأ بحث المورد عن الأيدي العاملة الرخيصة كذلك تجربة الصين وماليزيا وغيرهم من الدول التي أصبحت إما تنتج نفس منتجات المورد بمواصفات للتصدير الخارجي أو تقلد المنتج الأصلي وتعرضه بسعر أقل ، مثلاً صناعة الرولمانات المعروفة عالمياً Fag أو Skf أصبحت تنتج في الصين ، السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه أنا كمهندس مقيد بسعر مالي ومدة توريد وعرض فني هل بإمكاني قبول العرض الصيني على العرض الألماني ولنفس المواصفات الفنية كون العرض الصيني أرخص ثمناً ، بسبب أن الشركة المصنعة قللت من سعر التكلفة للوحدة الانتاجية الواحدة من خلال أيدي عاملة رخيصة ، كذلك الأمر دول الاتحاد الأوروبي الجديدة وما حولها على سبيل المثال مقدونيا وبلغاريا ورومانيا ......الخ ، اقترح لحل مثل هكذا تداخلات وبخطوة جدية من الحكومات العربية دعوة الشركات العالمية الكبرى الموردة للعالم العربي بناء مصانع طبق الأصل عن مصانعها في بلد المنشأ على الأراضي العربية وتقديم كافة التسهيلات والاعفاءات الجمركية للمعدات والتجهيزات اللازمة لذلك وتخصيص نسبة 10% من العاملة المحلية للعمل لديها لكسب الخبرات الفنية والعملية للجهة ، مثل تركيا والسعودية والامارات ....الخ لماذا لايكون لدينا مصنع مرسيدس في دمشق مثلاً ونشتري السيارة كما لو كانت من مصنعها في ألمانيا ، كذلك مستلزمات النفط والغاز والاسمنت والمعدات الزراعية والكهربائية .....الخ أو رفع عبئ توريد تجهيزات جديدة لمصانعنا المتهالكة بطرحها للاستثمار الخارجي مع المحافظة على مانسبته من العاملة المحلية وزيادة طاقتها الانتاجية مع الموردين مباشرة لتفادي صفات التوريد بين لجان الدراسة والوكلاء والشركات الموردة وأرتفاع سعر العملة الصعبة واليورو والدولار .....الخ اذكر لكم مثلاً عندما يكون التوريد عكساً من البلاد العربية إلى السوق الأوروبية ولايكون مضبوضاً من النواحي التي تتعلق بالجودة ومراقبة الدولة يعرض اقتصاد بلد كامل للمقاطعة مثل تجارة الشنطة .....الخ لكن في النهاية نحن بحاجة ماسة للتصنيع وبأيدي وطنية وبمواصفات عالمية واليابان خير مثال على ذلك والله الموفق .


----------



## yasserams (12 فبراير 2007)

في حقيقة الامر ان ما نقولة كلنا لايكفي لسد جانب ولو بسيط من مجهود الاخت المشرفة ولكن الامر وخاصتا الموردين من الممكن ان يختلف حسب الاشياء الموردة ويجب علينا جميعا ان نشارك في هذا الموضوع وضرح الاراء كلا حسب عمله أو ( تخصصه)


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (13 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد الموضوع تم طرحه بطريقة ايجابية وممتازة ولكن كيفية التطبيق


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (13 فبراير 2007)

ادارة المشاريع دائما تتطلب للموردين وجدول القيد الخاص بهم وهذا من ثم له علاقة تزامنية وتأثيرية مع المستوردين

ما هى الطرق القانونية للتعامل مع الموردين الاجانب؟

هل يوجد شكل قانونى بوزارة الصناعة والتجارة او بوزارة الاستثمار

مثلا انا احتاج الى مواد خام كيميائية وتلاعب الاسعار هنا في مصر من ناحية الموردين ليس الكل بسعر ولكن يوجد اختلاف في المواصفات القياسية للخامات الموجودة

تنافس الاسعار بالزيادة والنقصان هذا يترتب على طبيعة المنتج

توجد كثير من الخامات بدرجات متفاوتة في مواصفاتها وهذا يؤثر على طبيعة الانتاج

الخامات درجات ولكن انا اريد منتج واحد ثابت من منتجاتى ذات الجودة العالية فهل الجأ مضطر لشراء المواد الخام عالية الثمن

مثلا مادة التكسابون يوجد منها بالسوق اكثر من 20 صنف منه ما هو جيد لحد ما ومنه ما هو رديء

وكن يوجد ايضا تكسابون ممتاز وعالى الجودة وليس له آثار جانبية على الانتاج وخاصة المستهلك ولكنه غالى جدا في الثمن

هذا يكون رد الفعل في التكاليف ان المنتج النهائي يكون باهظ الثمن على المستهلك

وانا اعلم تماما ان 99% من شركات مستحضرات التجميل والمنظفات الصناعية تستخدم في منتجاتها ما هو قليل الثمن والمنتج النهائي له اثار رهيبة على المستهلك عند الاستخدام

بمعنى مثلا ان مادة التكسابون الرديئة يستخدمونها في صناعة الشامبوهات والمزيلات ومعاجين الاسنان وشامبوهات الاطفال

ولقد ارسلت لى بعض الجهات البحثية والعلمية الاجنبية بتحذير من استخدام هذه المادة الرديئة لان لها تأثير ايجابي على المستهلك وخاصة مع تعدد الاستخدام فهي مادة مسرطنة

وخاصة منتجات العناية بالشعر فمنها المواد المسرطنة التى تؤدي في البداية الى سقوط الشعر ثم سرطان بالرأس وتؤثر على الغدد اللمفاوية بشكل واضح

اما من ناحية الام الحامل فمنتجات العناية بالجسم مثل الشاور ايضا له تأثير ايجابي على الجنين ومنطقة الرحم للأم

كما ان معاجين الاسنان لها تأثير ايجابي على اللثة من تقدم الاورام والالتهابات المستمرة

فأين هنا الرقابة الصناعية على هذه المنتجات

وما بالكم من المواد الحافظة ايضاً التي لها تأثير ايجابي على المدى الطويل وخاصة الاطفال عند تناولهم السلع الغذائية المحفوظة

وانا على استعداد تام لتقديم كل التقارير العلمية التى تثبت ذلك عن المواد الكيميائية المسرطنة لجسم الانسان

فمن ينقذنا من هذه المأساه ياأخوانى الافاضل

اشكر الجميع على حسن استماعهم واستقبال رسائلى


----------



## الهندرة حنان (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم علي الموضوع القيم واسئل شخصكم هل يوجد برنامج او اداة تساعد علي عمل ادارة سلسة الموردين


----------



## علي احمد محمد (18 فبراير 2007)

اهنئك على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذى عرض بطريقة ممتازة واضم صوتى لصوت الاخوة بضرورة فتح باب النقاش حوله لاثراءه وزيادة مساحة الاستفادة من هذه الدراسة وكيفية الحصول على البرامج التى ذكرتها فى الدراسة وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى


----------



## ايهاب نصر (18 فبراير 2007)

موضوع شيق ولكن فى المنطقه العربيه قليلا ما يقيمون


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (24 فبراير 2007)

موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا جدا شكرا


----------



## awadmabrok (24 فبراير 2007)

*الى جميع الاعضاء اخوانى اخواتى الكرام تحية طيبه وطلب مساعده عاجل !!!*

اخوتى اخواتى الكرام السلام والتحية والاحترام ارفع اليكم تحية الحاره واحترامى المرفق بالشوق للقياكم والتحدث معك مباشره بمواضيع كثير اثرتموها خلال منتدانا هذا وافادت الجميع فبارك الله فيكم .

اخوتى اخواتى اعد حاليا بحث علميا عن موضوع بطاقه الاداء المتوازن وابحث عن اى مرجع او اى بحث فى هذا الخصوص لانى اعانى من الفقر الشديد بالمراجع فى هذا الموضوع فارجو من لديه فكره او بحث او كتابه او مرجع ان يساعدنى به وانا شاكر لكل من قراء رسالتى هذه وابدا رغبه بالمساعده

وجزاكم الله الف خير والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخيكم ا-عوض المبروك العبييدى -طبرق-ليبيا
طماجستير ادارة موارد بشريه


----------



## baheig1970 (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين علي هذا الجهد المبذول


----------



## kembel67 (4 مارس 2007)

thanks too much for this effort


----------



## freeman84 (17 مارس 2007)

الى المهندس عثمان ارجو الإفادة فى حالة وجود معلومات اوثائق عن ال ISO/TS (ISO/TS 16949 والإختلافات عن الأيزو ...ومن لديه معلومات فليمدنا بالمعلوات المفيدة وجزاكم الله خير وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بعمل سلسة عن الts ولكن بعد فترة وذلك للنشر والإفادة حيث اننى بدأت العمل فى شركة تحاول الحصول على ts


----------



## صناعي1 (22 مارس 2007)

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا
انا ابحث عن نموذج لتقييم الموردين لاستخدامه كجزء من نظام الجودة (ايزو 9001) لتقييم الموردين الذين يزودون الشركة بأجهزة معينة، و اريد ان اعرف ما هي الاشياء التي يجب ان اقيمها و ما هو مقياس التقييم (scale) الذي تقترحون استعماله.
و لكم الشكر


----------



## magdy100 (25 مارس 2007)

*شكر*

الف شكر على الموضوع المميز حقا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (28 مارس 2007)

freeman84 قال:


> الى المهندس عثمان ارجو الإفادة فى حالة وجود معلومات اوثائق عن ال ISO/TS (ISO/TS 16949 والإختلافات عن الأيزو ...ومن لديه معلومات فليمدنا بالمعلوات المفيدة وجزاكم الله خير وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بعمل سلسة عن الts ولكن بعد فترة وذلك للنشر والإفادة حيث اننى بدأت العمل فى شركة تحاول الحصول على ts



salaam bro:
i have some documents and information about ISO/TS and i will share it with u, but its in english form not arabic 
2ndly ISO is the general & its applicaple in any company.
but ISO/TS16949 = ISO900 + addational requirements of autombile
industries.


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (1 أبريل 2007)

السادة الزملاء لقد قمتم بمجهود رائع لعرض هذا الموضوع ولكن لى ملاحظة ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لها وهى ان عملية التقييم استخدمتم فيها النقاط المرجحة وهى طريقة لا يسمح لنا القانون فى مصر باستخدامها فى تقييم العروض المقدمة سواء من المورديين او المقاولين الا اذا تم الاعلان عن ذلك اثناء طرح المناقصة كما اننا نواجه مشاكل اخرى اثناء التتقييم فى تحديد الوضع المادى للمقاول مثلا وتقييمه لان البيانات التى امامنا هى من المقاول او المورد وقس على ذلك بقية البنود التى وضعتوها كاسس للتقييم ........... انا لست مختلفا معكم ولكنى اريد افضل الوسائل لتقييم العروض للموردين او للمقاولين فى المناقصات العامة والتى نحن مسئولين عن اعداد مستنداتها كمهندسين ومسئولين عن تقييم العروض المقدمة والاشراف عليها ......... وارجو ان ينضم لهذه المناقشة اكبر عدد من الزملاء حتى نصل الى ما هو افضل فى عملية التقييم ............ مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## eng smsm (18 أبريل 2007)

*موضوع فوق الممتاز*

شكرا علي الموضوع الرئع ده , بصراحه انا استفدت منه قوي 

وان شاء الله افيدكم زي ما بتفيدونا بالمواضيع الجميله دي


----------



## amahmoud_online (22 أبريل 2007)

ارجو الاشارة الى السادة المشتركين والمشرفين الى ان المادة العملية ماخوزة بالنص من موقع اخر ويجب الاشارة الى ذلك للامانة العلمية والموقع الذى تم الاقتباس منه هو موقع مركز الادارة والتنمية وهذا هو موقع المركز
www.mdcegypt.com
لزا ارجو من السادة المشرفين اتخاز الالزم وفقا لمبادئ حقوق النشر والطبع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أبريل 2007)

اخي الكريم تمت الاشارة الى المرجع في نهاية المشاركة الثالثة.


----------



## amahmoud_online (23 أبريل 2007)

اخى الكريم
لقد تم الاشارة الى المصدر فى مشاركة واحده فقط ولكن باقى المشاركات لم يتم الاشارة بها الى ان هذه المعلومات قد تم اقتباسها من نفس المصدر
لذا يرجو مراعاة ذلك فى كل مشاركة ان تتم الاشارة الى مصدر هذه المعلومات للامانة العلمية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نجرو555 (20 يوليو 2007)

Thank you my friend


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل ومهم


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجرو555 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks you my Dear


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع يستحق التبجيل -جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صفوان اصف (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ما هي مؤشرات قياس الاداء للعمليات الشرائيه


----------



## ملهم مصطفى صديق (18 يناير 2008)

الأخت المهندسه صناعة المعمار
شكرا جزيلا لعرضك هذا الموضوع الهام و الذى مازال لا يلقى الاهتمام الكافى على القائمين 
على المنشآت الصناعيه. بارك الله فيك


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 فبراير 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 فبراير 2008)

مجهود أكثر من رائع و مشاركة ممتازة


----------



## م/خالد (8 فبراير 2009)

بصراحه موضوع جدا مفيد 
ولكن هل يوجد برامج كمبيوتر تختص بهذا الشي مثل تنظيم الموردين وتقييمهم؟؟ 
وللجميع الشكر


----------



## محمد فوزى (8 فبراير 2009)

اخى المهندس خالد
لا يوجد على حد علمى برامج كمبيوتر جاهزة للتقييم ولكن التقييم يتم من وجهة نظر العميل للمورد (الى هو شركتكم الموقرة) فيتم وضع نقاط التقييم من مختلف الاقسام المنعامله مع المورد كالمشتريات والمالية والجودة واعطاء كل بند تقييم وزن نسبى ( أى درجة تناسب البند ) مثل التسهيلات المالية للمورد او نظام الجودة لدية او سرعة الاستجابة لامر الشراء او المرونه للتعديلات على الخطة 0..........الخ


----------



## alaa eldin farag (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي احمد محمد (21 مارس 2009)

thank u so mach its very objectivs importent 
with my all compliments


----------



## ايمن حسين (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك وتفاعل


----------



## TITOTITO (9 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم
شكرا


----------



## z_sofiene (11 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 مارس 2010)

اللهم اجزها خير الجزاء


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------

